

Ask HN: Are people still afraid to buy online? Why? - k-i-m

Are people are still afraid to buy online both in the US and abroad?<p>Which are the reasons and the possible solutions<p>Do you think that a startup working on this field would make sense?
======
ptiper
I'm not afraid, but I recently got my credit card number stolen somehow (no
idea how). Orders with amounts in the hundreds were placed with my CC. My bank
is covering those, but still.

Makes me think twice about buying online now (stupid, I know...)

Depends what the startup can do about this. Any ideas?

